# Craftsman name showing up in new places



## guyl (Jun 12, 2016)

As most of you must know by now, Sears is trying to survive in the US and is in the process of shutting down completely in Canada. In their efforts to keep afloat they sold off some of their brand names like Kenmore and Craftsman. The Craftsman name was bought by Stanley Black and Decker, and it was only a matter of time before the brand started to appear in non-Sears stores.

Well today I came across this:

https://www.renodepot.com/en/brand/craftsman


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i'm not buying craftsman anymore except the old stuff at garage sales that were made in the USA.

recently bought a quarter inch socket set at Ace and the wratchet worked for 2 days .


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

The quality of Sears house brands has deteriorated significantly. Whirlpool just pulled their relationship with Sears, after something like 50 years, and Craftsman tools haven't been the same for the past decade. Quality has been slipping. 

I've been buying Husky, for the main reason my dad had a set from back in the 60s. I know they're owned by Home Despot now, however, they seem to be a decent tool, but I'm biased from growing up with them. 

Black and Decker owns a lot of names including MAC, DeWalt, Irwin, Porter Cable which are not bad tools, so they CAN build quality, they choose not to for Craftsman.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I am not 100% sure but I don't think the outdoor power equipment was part of that deal to Stanley. Every article I could find mentions the Craftsman tool line with no mention of the OPE. 

Doesn't really matter as it appears Sears is a goner no matter what but someone will be willing to use the trade name long into the future.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> Black and Decker owns a lot of names including MAC, DeWalt, Irwin, Porter Cable which are not bad tools, so they CAN build quality, they choose not to for Craftsman.


Sort of ironic that Black and Decker could have acquired all those brands over the years. When I was a kid, their ugly green power tools were the worst junk available. Maybe their home appliances and coffee makers made them some money.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I have to agree that Craftsman hand tools isn't what it once was, and that's from a guy that bought his first Craftsman wrenches over 50 years ago. Most of mine are over 20-30 yrs old, so they're the good ones.
I've bought some wrenches from HF, decent wrenches if you discount the poor quality chroming they have. Crescent from Menards seem good, Husky seems good I don't remember the brand name from Lowes but haven't had a problem with them either. I had a similar problem with a 5/16" socket from Ace, snapped the first time I used it.

This is from a guy that always bought Craftsman, Snap-on and Mac tools for decades.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

HCBPH
glad i'm not alone, craftsman 50 plus years ago where in every techs tool box. broke it, we took it back and got a new one no questions asked ,now they check them out and try to say abused. or they no longer make anything like what you have,like the long solid handle 1/2 inch ratchets. not that mac and snap-on are not any better today. OH you used it on a air gun. not covered, no i haven't it's 30 or 40 years old, tough looks that way. it will bounce back at me.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm buying more tools from amazon and have been happy with them. Neiko and Tekron , Gearwrench .

I'm not a professional so don't need these everyday but they seem well built. Before my Dad passed he gave me all his old tools. Craftsman, Husky, some Snap-On. and others made in USA

These are all over 60-70 years and he was a mechanic and they got a lot of use. Still in great condition.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

deezlfan said:


> I am not 100% sure but I don't think the outdoor power equipment was part of that deal to Stanley. Every article I could find mentions the Craftsman tool line with no mention of the OPE.
> 
> Doesn't really matter as it appears Sears is a goner no matter what but someone will be willing to use the trade name long into the future.


Stanley is owned by Black and Decker too. 

I found this after a quick search, all owned by B&D:

STANLEY

DeWalt

Black+Decker

Craftsman

Irwin

Porter Cable

Facom

Lenox

STANLEY Engineered Fastening

Lista

Mac Tools

STANLEY Security

Vidmar

Bostitch

STANLEY Healthcare

STANLEY Infrastructure

Sonitrol

STANLEY Access Technologies

Proto

Inner Space

Aero Scout


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

Sure! Tools joined a long line of products not up to the quality of years ago. I got many tools from my father who bought them 50 years ago. And they can still outperform much of the stuff made today. Much of mine are SK, an excellent brand.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Neiko and Techron I've never heard of. GearWrench are great, smooth operation, nice finish.

As many, I have a mix of tools. Back then, they sold sets but without tool boxes, unlike today, you buy a very complete set of everything and every tool has it's place to help notice if anything is missing. I bought a 230 Husky tool set at Home Depot for $99 on Black Friday. Today it's $149. Lowe's has a similar set for $99 but the box is lighter? Thinner tools? The Husky set has more usable tools for me however the Lowe's set includes wrenches and sockets that adapt to different shapes, and they put the pressure on the flats rather than the corners this preventing stripping.

Because of the failure of Sears, Home Depot's Husky tools are going to get my business though I will be looking at Lowe's Cobalt tools. I'm staying away from Sears now. Another very satisfied and loyal customer lost. Though Stanley Black and Decker will be distributing Craftsman tools in Lowe's stores starting sometime in 2018.

I'm also looking at Ridgid, now owned by Emerson Electric, because of their history, and their warranty plus Home Depot sells them and HD has a great return policy.

I'm questioning Milwaukee because they are owned by Japanese Techtronics the same company that owns Ryobi.

No one questions Snap-On, quality, smooth, except for the price.

Matco is a good tool, once owned by MAC Tools, then Danaheur, a good company, now spun off.

Cornwall Tools are also a good American brand.

Stanley was the tool our Grandfather and Great Grandfather bought. Today, read they warranty! No place to return them. You have to send them back! And then they will determine if the tool is defective, Use does not count. So no more Stanley Black and Decker, and the brand's they own, MAC Tools, Proto, Porter Cable, DeWalt, Irwin, Bostitch.

Very few American manufacturer tools. It's sad.


----------



## jtw1979 (Mar 14, 2017)

I guess it is appropriate Craftsman tools got bought out and the quality is going downhill. Sears filed for bankruptcy here in Canada. I think they will be gone in the US too within a few years.


----------

